# Sonax EX 04-06 first impressions



## Frog (Jun 28, 2013)

First things first, sorry no pictures.

Decided after some recommendations to have a go with a different polish/compound. Up until now i have been using the Rupes system with the Rupes polisher, I have tried Chem Guys V4 all in one but wasn't overly impressed but I think i asked it to do too much. Anyway Sonax EX 04-06 was the choice used on green and yellow Rupes pads with a Rupes LHR 15. The car is a Skoda Fabia in black and is one of our workshop cars, the bonnet was heavily swirled with some random deep scratches.

I started with the yellow pad and couldn't believe how little product was required and how long the working time was, easily twice the time of the rupes polish's. Swirls were 80%+ gone but the scratches were still visible, I swapped to a green pad and gave it another go on a different place on the bonnet. This time the swirls were totally gone with the scratches significantly improved (may be 60%) and the finish was excellent again with very long working time. You could easily apply LSP at this point if you wanted to. The clarity of the flake was improved by going over with the yellow pad but not fantastically.
Overall it seem to be a good product that cuts effectively and finishes down to a good shine.


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

:thumb:One of my favourite polishes


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

Have You used IPA or any other degreaser to see real finish?


----------



## Frog (Jun 28, 2013)

pawlik said:


> Have You used IPA or any other degreaser to see real finish?


50/50 ipa water mix, I read about the supposed fillers in it, I understand the fillers have now been removed?? In all honesty I struggled to tell the difference after I wiped it down.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

It's not that type of filler polish as some people say, work it properly and it is dream to use, but you should use some type of panel wipe anyway afterwards


----------



## EG30 (Jul 8, 2017)

Anyone here had issues with the 0604EX separating?

Mine has turned into water with white clumps at the bottom. 

Only about 18 mths old and never stored below 12C or above 32C


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Any pictures ?


----------



## EG30 (Jul 8, 2017)

Benfr16 said:


> Any pictures ?


----------



## Bakker110 (Feb 5, 2017)

I got this polish in my DA kit and can't say I was overly impressed at first. It doesn't seem to have much cut but it's probably my pads. Strange as I used it also with the Sonax pads that came in the kit. 
I was using a green sonax pad.

I've found I've had to use their cutmax polish and red pad to get any real cut on my BMW paint.


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Bakker110 said:


> I got this polish in my DA kit and can't say I was overly impressed at first. It doesn't seem to have much cut but it's probably my pads. Strange as I used it also with the Sonax pads that came in the kit.
> I was using a green sonax pad.
> 
> I've found I've had to use their cutmax polish and red pad to get any real cut on my BMW paint.


BMW paint is quite hard. 04-06 is a good finishing polish for BMW's but it wont give you the cut you need. Cut Max is what you need as you said above. 04-06 on a hex logic green pad for finishing on BMW is perfect imo.


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

EG30 said:


>


Is that your own bottle in that you've decanted into a smaller one. If not that doesn't look to genuine to me bud. :thumb:


----------



## EG30 (Jul 8, 2017)

Moet1974 said:


> Is that your own bottle in that you've decanted into a smaller one. If not that doesn't look to genuine to me bud. :thumb:


It's a meguiars dispenser bottle with the label ripped off from the Sonax 1L bottle. 1L bottle way too cumbersome for me esp when there are more than a few.


----------



## EG30 (Jul 8, 2017)

Bakker110 said:


> I got this polish in my DA kit and can't say I was overly impressed at first. It doesn't seem to have much cut but it's probably my pads. Strange as I used it also with the Sonax pads that came in the kit.
> I was using a green sonax pad.
> 
> I've found I've had to use their cutmax polish and red pad to get any real cut on my BMW paint.


The cut of this polish is a bit shy of the M205, so don't expect much cutting from it even on medium paint let alone BMW hard paint. Good for minor swirls and ridding of post compouding haze though.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

EG30 said:


> The cut of this polish is a bit shy of the M205, so don't expect much cutting from it even on medium paint let alone BMW hard paint. Good for minor swirls and ridding of post compouding haze though.


I've had some amazing results with this on quite hard paint

When paired with the right pad it corrects well

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakker110 (Feb 5, 2017)

Hereisphilly said:


> I've had some amazing results with this on quite hard paint
> 
> When paired with the right pad it corrects well
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


What pads were you using to get good cut?

In the end I did all my cutting with cut max and hexlogic yellow and orange pads, then moved to 04-06 with the sonax green foam pad which brought a lovely shine up.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Bakker110 said:


> What pads were you using to get good cut?
> 
> In the end I did all my cutting with cut max and hexlogic yellow and orange pads, then moved to 04-06 with the sonax green foam pad which brought a lovely shine up.


On rock hard vw paint, I used a hex orange and then worked it quite alot to refine down and it worked a treat

Panel wiped after and had a thorough inspection and it was nicely refined

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Grunty (Jun 27, 2009)

So would hex orange and 04-06 be a bit aggressive for BMW paint correcting some buffer trails (left by the main dealer) and light swirls?

I have Hex orange and 04-06 I bought for an old car but never used.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Grunty said:


> So would hex orange and 04-06 be a bit aggressive for BMW paint correcting some buffer trails (left by the main dealer) and light swirls?
> 
> I have Hex orange and 04-06 I bought for an old car but never used.


I'd probably say it's about right given how hard BMW paint usually is

Obv test before you go all out and see if it works or if its too aggressive and you need to step down the pad

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

Hereisphilly said:


> On rock hard vw paint, I used a hex orange and then worked it quite alot to refine down and it worked a treat
> 
> Panel wiped after and had a thorough inspection and it was nicely refined
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


is that DA or Rotary?


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

H-M3 said:


> is that DA or Rotary?


Da

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Have You tried 05/05 yet? How much they differ?


----------

